
Canonical enhances Kubernetes reliability for edge, IoT and multi-cloud - ofrzeta
https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-enhances-kubernetes-reliability-for-edge-iot-and-multi-cloud
======
ofrzeta
In MicroK8S they are using Dqlite (as a replacment of etcd), a marriage of
SQLite and RAFT, previously discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20836331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20836331)

"The move to SQL as a data store is mirrored in Canonical’s multi-cloud
Charmed Kubernetes, embracing corporate databases such as Oracle, SQL Server,
MySQL and Postgres, and public cloud SQL offerings like AWS Relational
Database Service (RDS). Administrators will be able to use these familiar SQL
databases for Kubernetes cluster data instead of etcd."

